# SPOG mix



## r2 builders (Mar 12, 2017)

I've been using SPOG on pretty much everything I am smoking.
But I am guessing about how much of each ingredient to use.
I am basically taking a swag at it.
Any tips?

r2


----------



## lemans (Mar 12, 2017)

IMG_2177.PNG



__ lemans
__ Mar 12, 2017


----------



## lemans (Mar 12, 2017)

I tbs of the first 3
1/2 tbs of the rest


----------



## r2 builders (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks mucho!

r2


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 12, 2017)

I just sprinkle it on. 

It's never better than that. When it's such a simple thing eyeball it.


----------



## r2 builders (Mar 12, 2017)

Thats what I do now and everything seems to be fine.
 I was just seeing if I could refine the mix. 

Thanks 

r2


----------



## lunchmeat (Mar 22, 2017)

I love this vid for  rub cause  they say SMIDGE


----------



## smokin jaynh (Apr 1, 2017)

Little cumin in that brisket rub. 
Some Ginger in pork and chicken rub.


----------



## palladini (Apr 11, 2017)

OK Folks here it is right from The BBQ PITBOYS  site a few years back

SPG (Our Standard Seasoning)

2 Tbsp Coarse ground Black Pepper

1 Tbsp Course Salt (non iodized)

1 Tbsp Granulated Garlic

1 Tbsp Paprika

1 Tbsp Dill Seed

1 Tbsp Ground Coriander

2 Tsp Crushed red Pepper flakes

Mix together and store in a shake container

When i make this I grind the Dill seed and Red Pepper flakes, sometimes together.  I try to every item the same size.

I do credit BBQ PITBOYS for this recipe, thank you very much.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 12, 2017)

Last packer, I used 2 TBS each kosher salt and fresh cracked black pepper, 1 TBS each garlic and onion powder.  Mixed together, oiled packer, rubbed in, then lighty sprayed with oil.  Then right to the smoker.


----------



## 3montes (Apr 15, 2017)

I use to have a cabinet jammed full of spices and would always be playing with making my own rubs. Since I have been doing bbq for large groups requiring large amounts and often different kinds of rubs I have gone to purchasing pre made rubs. Not that I mind making my own but it was just one more thing among hundreds of things that needed to be done when getting ready to feed a hundred people or more.

I now have been buying all my rubs from Oak Ridge BBQ. They are absolutely the best out there imo. If you purchase directly from their web site which I do it is guaranteed to be fresh which is the most important factor to any rub. Fresh ingredients. They make their rubs in small batches by order. They ship out only on Mondays for orders placed the week prior. The cost is no more than buying all the spices fresh and making my own. So it saves me time which is money and the rubs are better than anything I was able to make myself imo.

They have a brine mix which I started using as well which is next level.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 15, 2017)

I've discontinued volume measure when doing spices...    I weigh it all....

Try this....   say you've got 20#'s of chicken you are going to BBQ....   weigh out 6.4 oz. of salt...  that's 2% of the chicken..    that's all the salt you probably want...   Then pour out pepper, onion and garlic  into piles until they look like what you would add or want to add to the 20#'s of chicken...    weigh the piles of seasonings....     Now you have a "somewhat" scientific way to measure your seasonings...  You can convert those piles to volume measure but, spices do have a way of gaining and losing weight based on compaction.....   size of grind....   especially salt... 

...click on pic to enlarge...













SALT varieties weight-volume.png



__ daveomak
__ Apr 2, 2017


----------



## jake0531 (Apr 15, 2017)

I always eyeball it til it looks good to my liking


----------

